# Dog allergies (not what you'd expect)



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I am curious, I have 2 dogs, both short haired breeds (bullmastiff/APBT and a basset hound) I have no known allergies to dogs, or so I thought (just cats dander gets to me really bad) but as I'm petting the bullmastiff/APBT I get a rash everywhere his fur has touched me, my legs, arms, etc...and it burns and itches really bad! I do not have the same effect with my basset hound, or for that matter, any other dog I have had since I was 3 years old. His fur has the same effect on my husband as well, and no reaction from the basset hound. And, then there's the licking issue...he'll lick my hands or arms, and I get hives from it...I am completely confused by this...as I don't have a reaction to his lost fur (i.e. on my carpets and bed) but when I rub him I'm broken out! It goes away within a few minutes, especially if I wash the area directly after petting him...and my doctor suggested removing the dog from the home because of the allergy...I say "horse hockey" to that! Has anyone else had a similar reaction with their pets fur? I don't think it's a dietary thing, as he and the basset hound are on the same food exactly...maybe it's the difference in the fur, Smokeys fur is about twice as coarse as Sparkys (basset hound). Neither of them have fleas or anything else like that, at first I thought they could be bites but they go away too quickly...I'm at a loss, my doc isn't a lot of help (to be honest I trust my vet more than my own doctor) anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't have that problem but do get shots every week for allergies b/c I am allergic to my dogs. I would find a good allergy doctor and have a skin test done. Good Luck


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I think some breeds produce an oil on their skin/fur. Maybe your dog is one of them and you are allergic to that. 

The fact that it affects both you and your husband the same way seems like it might be topical - perhaps the dog is getting into something outside tht the other dog isn't? Try washing him with a good hypoallergenic shampoo and see if that does anything. If that doesn't work, get some zytec or claritin and see if that helps. if not, I'd go to an allergy specialist.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

We have the SAME problem with my MIL lab mix. He makes me and my MIL itch. He really is the biggest baby EVER but he only 'secrets' whatever it is that makes us itch when he is nervous or stressed. Bill's vet says that he is in good health fir his age and we just try to keep him out of our laps during times of stress (like 4th of July and bath day). Whenever I get itchy from him I used cortaid. It seems to do the job.


----------



## rwbmke (Jul 26, 2007)

I had the same reaction you're having when I would go home to visit my parents (they have a dalmation), and this is a dog I grew up with and never had a problem with. But after petting him for a few minutes my arms would break out in little hives that would get itchy. The same thing happened to me (and my boyfriend) around my pug/beagle mix when I got her several months ago. For me, the reaction has pretty much gone away, but he still has an issue with it. I think maybe it's because I pet her a lot more than he does, so I've gotten used to it. It may be that you're body chemistry will adjust to it over time and you'll no longer break out in hives... it didn't really take that long before I no longer had the reaction.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I already suffer from seasonal allergies, I dont' need to be allergic to the dog too! I'll try giving him a bath, this should be interesting as he's never been in the bathtub in the house and has only had 1 bath in his life outside (I've had him for about 3 1/2 weeks) but it's too cold for baths outside now. Something tells me I"m going to get a bath and he's not on this one. It's strange, his fur feels almost "prickly" to me, not soft like the basset hound, but I"m told that bullmastiffs can have some wirey feeling hair, especially if malnourished. So hopefully a combination of a good diet for him and regular baths will keep the hives off of me. Even his saliva gives me some bumps on my hands and arms...I'm thinking it has to be something he's secreating.


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

I have four dogs one of them is a boxer and the other is a olde english bulldog. I think they both have mastiff in them.(not sure just heard once) Anyway anytime that i rub against them or pet them i do the same thing. It itches and turns red, the same happens to several other people that interact with them. It doesn't last long and doesn't happen with my pommy or my mixed breed (lab/dobbie). I was happy to see you write cause it was freaking us out. If i'm right about the mastiff connection maybe it's something in the fur or skin. The hair i sweep or i'm generly around doesn't bother anyone but petting, hugging or laying on them will do it. interesting.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

darlin said:


> If i'm right about the mastiff connection maybe it's something in the fur or skin.


The mastiffs are going to feel sad and picked on 

But actually my MIL is a Lab mix ,but the mix could very well be mastiff he is built a lot like a mastiff


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes Darlin...I can sweep the fur, have it all over my bed, all over me and the loose fur is no problem, no allergy...but if I pet him, he rubs up on me, etc I'm itchy and red. I'm glad to know its not just me and my hubby...Smokey and i played in the yard this evening and he kept rubbing against my legs, they were red and itchy from socks to shorts lol...it's something about that coarse fur I think.


----------

